# What is this plant?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Just added it yesterday, What do you think? Thanks alot!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its Hygrophila difformis. More commonly known as wisteria. Very easy to care for plant. Great for beginners and breaking in a tank as they are nutrient sponges.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks alot!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re*

Hold on Simpte, I checked your scientific name out at aquahobby, but the plant's leaves in the photo seem to be thicker than mine? What do you think?
Note: The one marked as C to Miguel A. Pandini is the one I found in aquahobby!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think its a young plant that hasn't gown yet. Also lighting has a lot to do with this plant's leaves. The more light, the thinner leaves, less light, broader leaves.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Simpte is correct, the leaf shape can also vary according to water parameters.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay, thanks you two!


----------

